# Borderlands.Addon.Pack.XBOX360-MARVEL



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2010)

Aside from this release a Japanese region dupe of Army of Two 40th Day there has been next to nothing happening on the releases side of the 360 and aside from the new update restoring NXE installs on banned 360s there has been little on the "homebrew" front as well so I will dodge a full 360 releases post for the meantime.

<b>Borderlands.Addon.Pack.XBOX360-MARVEL</b>
Region free I think (borderlands was and the Eu street date is only a couple of days out).


It appeared late last night, for those not in the know this is the disc version of the first two borderlands addons- JTAG users have had other options for some time now* and unlike some other disc based addons it should be all on the disc (no download codes).
It does not feature the Armo(u)ry of General Knoxx (arguably the best addon so far) but it does have The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned and Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot which are both great fun to play and not to be passed up if you enjoyed borderlands. I imagine it comes with the updates to the game (which did change a few things on character builds too) but <a href="http://xbuc.clanvids.net/" target="_blank">http://xbuc.clanvids.net/</a> should have you covered if not.
You start the missions from a quick travel/new you station (even if you have not unlocked them yet) although be warned if you have just started your second playthrough you might want to level up a bit before taking on the zombies.




Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1--> ███████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███      ▐███       ███      ▐███         ▀█     ████              █     ██████
███       ███       ██▌       ███          ÂÂ    ▐███              █   ÂÂ██████
███       ▐█▌       ██▌       ███                 ███              █     ██████
███       ▐█        ██        ▐██     █▄          ██           ▄▄▄▄█     ██████
███        █        ██        ▐██     ██          ██     ▌     █████     ██████
███        ▌        █▌         ██     ██▌         ▐▌     ▌     █████     ██████
███                 █▌         ██     ██          ▐▌    ▐▌     █████   ÂÂ██████
███                 █          ██     █▀                █▌         █   ÂÂ██████
███                 █     ▌    ▐█           ▐█          █▌         █     ██████
███                 █     █     █           ██          █▌         █     ██████
███                 ▌    ▐█     █         ÂÂ██▌         █▌     █████     ██████
███                 ▌    ▐█     ▐         ÂÂ██▌        ▐█▌     █████   ÂÂ██████
███                ÂÂÂÂ         ▐           ███        ██▌     █████     ██████
███     ▌     ▌   ÂÂÂÂ          ▐     █     ▐██        ██▌     ▀▀▀▀█     ▀▀▀▀██
███     █    ▐▌   ÂÂÂÂ                █▌     ██▌      ▐██▌         █         ██
███     █▌   ▐▌          ▄▄           ██     ▐██      ▐██▌         █         ██
███     ██   █▌         ▐███          ██      ██      ███▌         █         ██
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ __ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMARVEL TM (c) HiT THE 89th GAMEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 'ÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ __.....__..._ÂÂ____ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/ÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_.-"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"-.ÂÂ""ÂÂÂÂ"-.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂ(`-: .---:ÂÂÂÂ.--.'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ_..../.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "-.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂ """,ÂÂÂÂ \,.'ÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ__..--""ÂÂÂÂÂÂ `+""--.ÂÂÂÂ `.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂ .'/ÂÂÂÂ.-"""-. _.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`.ÂÂ "-.ÂÂÂÂ`._.._ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼;ÂÂ_.'.'ÂÂ.-/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ `.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂ "-.ÂÂ "-._`.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂ/ .-" :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂ`-.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`-ÂÂÂÂÂÂ"-.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂ;ÂÂ/.' ;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ."ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂ`,ÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:_:/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ::\ÂÂÂÂ ;:ÂÂÂÂ (ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ .-"ÂÂ .');ÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;-"; "-.ÂÂÂÂ/;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .^. .'ÂÂÂÂ.' /ÂÂÂÂ.-"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ .-ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂ`. '.ÂÂ: .- / __.-/.'.'ÂÂ .-"ÂÂ/.---'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂÂÂ`,\.ÂÂ.'ÂÂ "":'ÂÂ/-"ÂÂ .'ÂÂÂÂÂÂ \__.'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ,\""ÂÂÂÂ; .'ÂÂÂÂ.'ÂÂÂÂÂÂ.-""ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂ_/;; `.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/.'ÂÂÂÂ_/ÂÂÂÂ\.-"ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ"-:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/"--.`-..-'ÂÂÂÂ .'ÂÂÂÂ;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ""-..'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ.--'.-'/ÂÂ,ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂ:`.ÂÂ :ÂÂÂÂ / :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ `-/" ,',_:ÂÂ_ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂ:ÂÂ\ÂÂ'._ÂÂ:__;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ .'.-";;; / `./ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ"-._ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ `"ÂÂ:_/ :_/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂ`.;\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "-._ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ:_"-._ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ "-.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ`.ÂÂ/ "-.ÂÂÂÂ )ÂÂÂÂ `.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂBorderlands Add-On PackÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ""^--""^-. :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂUSA XBOX360-MARVELÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ";ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ \ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 07/04/2010ÂÂ:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ `._ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ; /ÂÂÂÂ\ `._ÂÂ ""---.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ / /ÂÂ _ÂÂÂÂÂÂ`.--.__.'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ: :ÂÂ /;ÂÂ:".ÂÂ\ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;;ÂÂ:ÂÂ:;ÂÂ`. `.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /;ÂÂ:; :ÂÂÂÂ`. `.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ/ÂÂ/:;ÂÂ :;ÂÂÂÂ "-'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :_.';; ; :ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ /ÂÂ/ÂÂÂÂ :_/ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ PLAYABLE @: USA & PALÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ `-'ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
███▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄██▌█
█▀█████▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ █▄ ▄█ ▄▀▀▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█▄ █ ▄▀▀█ █▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▄█████▀╣█
█╠┼▀▀███▌ÂÂÂÂ █ ▄▄ █ ▄█ █ ▀ █ ▄▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ ▀█ █ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ█ ▄▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀█ÂÂÂÂ ▐███▀▀ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂ ▀▄▄▀ █ÂÂ█ █ÂÂ █ ▀▄▄█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ█ █▄▄▀ÂÂÂÂ█ ▀▄▄█ █▄▄▀ÂÂÂÂ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ╔══════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂVisit The Zombie Island of Dr. Ned, where the JakobsÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂCorporation would like to invite you to experience the splendor ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂof a corporate owned small town known as Jakobs Cove. AnyÂÂÂÂÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂrumors you may have heard about the ôundeadö walking our streets║ÂÂ ┼╣█ 
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂare completely preposterous and we officially deny them all.ÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂIf those rumors turn out to be true simply purchase a firearmÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂfrom the conveniently located Jakobs Brand Vending Machines and ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂaim for the head. Also, would you mind saving our employees?ÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂ(Non-union only please) Are you godÆs gift to gun fights? Think ║ÂÂ ┼╣█ 
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂyouÆre the best? Wanna prove it? Then help us celebrate theÂÂÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂgrand opening of Marcus Bank (a subsidiary of Marcus Corp) byÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂkilling hundreds and hundreds of people in Mad MoxxiÆs Underdome║ÂÂ ┼╣█ 
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂRiot, the only competitive arena around where your next of kinÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂcan be assured that youÆre coming back famousàor not at all.ÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂ(All proceeds are kept by us)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂwww.gamestop.com/Catalog/ProductDetails.aspx?product_id=76907ÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ╚══════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╝ÂÂ ┼╣█
█▄▄ÂÂ▀▄▄ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▄▄▀ÂÂ▄▄▌█
█▀███▄▄█▀█▄ÂÂ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀█ █ÂÂ▄ ▄▀▀▄ÂÂÂÂ█▄ █ ▄▀▀█ █▀▀▄ ▄▀▀▄ ▄▀▀ÂÂ ▄█▀█▄▄███▀╣█
█╠┼ ▀▀▀▀███▌ █ ▄▄ █▄▄▀ █ÂÂ█ █ÂÂ█ █ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ█ ▀█ █ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ█ ▄▀ÂÂÂÂ▀▀█ ▐███▀▀▀▀ÂÂ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▀ ▀▄▄▀ █ÂÂ█ █▄▄▀ ▀▄▄▀ █▀▀ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ█ █▄▄▀ÂÂÂÂ█ ▀▄▄█ █▄▄▀ ▀ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ╔══════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╗ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂ Do you wanna join our group?ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂ We are looking for:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂ- XBOX360 and Wii Unreleased Game Supplier (NTSC/PAL)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂ- PS2 and PC Unreleased Game Supplier (NTSC/PAL)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂ- Also, Unreleased Movie Supplier (NTSC/PAL DVD and Bluray)ÂÂ ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂ CONTACT: [email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂ Btw, if you think the game worths, support the authors byÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂ buying the original one...ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ # Greets To DComics #ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ║ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ║ÂÂ ┼╣█
█╠┼ÂÂ╚══════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════════╝ÂÂ ┼╣█
███████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████████<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->




*to save a search:
<b>Borderlands.Zombie.Island.of.Dr.Ned.PROPER.REPACK.DLC.XBOX360-FYK</b> The initial release apparently did not work.
<b>Borderlands.The.Secret.Armory.of.General.Knox.DLC.XBOX360-FYK
Borderlands.Mad.Moxxis.Underdome.Riot.DLC.XBOX360-FYK</b>


----------



## War (Apr 8, 2010)

Hhmm... don't know if want. I loved Borderlands and put like 50 hours into it, but I hear the DLC is mediocre at best.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Apr 8, 2010)

I just extracted the Content files off the ISO and put them on my HDD.

It detects them fine seeing as how they aren't Profile locked. The 2 Fallout 3 installers and the GOTY's Second Disc was like this. Doing it this way doesn't get you the Title Update though.

It's good if you don't feel like waiting for it to get verified in the Online Database.


----------



## Leo Cantus (Apr 8, 2010)

War said:
			
		

> Hhmm... don't know if want. I loved Borderlands and put like 50 hours into it, but I hear the DLC is mediocre at best.


Secret Armoury of General Knoxx = Great
Zombie Island of Dr Ned = Good
The other one = bad


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 8, 2010)

bik75 said:
			
		

> The other one = bad


Mad Moxxi's Underdome Riot. And yeah, that is the bad one. Well, it depends on who you are really.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 8, 2010)

My great love of borderlands is well noted and while I did not care all that much for the second addon the first has a great story.

That is not to say it is a great example of how to make an expansion as it is not (any number of late 90s early 2000's PC games have better examples here).

Also it is not like there is a great deal else to be getting on with for the next few weeks when it comes to games. If however you mean do I wait for the inevitable GOTY version that will be thrown in among whatever games shows display in a few months (weeks?) time that one is a bit tougher.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Apr 8, 2010)

Borderlands seems like a good game. I guess I'll purchase it [PC].
I've always heard people compare Red Steel 2 to Borderlands. Are they similar?


----------



## Twiffles (Apr 8, 2010)

SoulSnatcher said:
			
		

> I've always heard people compare Red Steel 2 to Borderlands. Are they similar?


I hear no one talking about Red Steel 2, and people still talking about Borderlands.
If they're compared, I guess it would be because they both have stylized cell-shading.


----------



## Edgedancer (Apr 9, 2010)

I bought them both of Xbox Live when they came out. I must say that Zombie Island was great but the Underdome has left much to be desired. They made up for it with the Armory. It would have been nice to include all 3 DLC's but maybe they are going to group it like Fallout 3 did.


----------



## T-hug (Apr 9, 2010)

Really all this DLC should have been on the retail disc as the game was only 3.3GB installed and I bet this disc's content is about the same size installed.


----------



## ganons (Apr 9, 2010)

so is there a way to get games like thr resi 4 gold edition in disc form rather than dlc code for non jtag owners?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 9, 2010)

The 3 borderlands DLC are about 3.1 gigs in all.

@ganons unfortunately that is one of the "code in a box" type DLC titles. The PS3 version has it bundled but it is homebrew machine or nothing on the 360.


----------



## ganons (Apr 9, 2010)

FAST6191 said:
			
		

> The 3 borderlands DLC are about 3.1 gigs in all.
> 
> @ganons unfortunately that is one of the "code in a box" type DLC titles. The PS3 version has it bundled but it is homebrew machine or nothing on the 360.



ok thanks


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 10, 2010)

so let me get this straight, people without a JTAG can't use this, as in installing them to the HDD and then playing them ?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 10, 2010)

That is correct Maz7006, more often than not this is how it is done (certainly a good chunk of the GOTY/platinum/gold/classics/reprint stuff is) but there have been a few instances of either the stuff coming as download codes or play on disc (less easy to share with friends- the GTA DLC being a good example).
Rarely is it wound into the actual game.


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 10, 2010)

Hmmm thanks for clearing it up, i thought this would be pretty much like the Fallout DLC, where you can install and then use them. 

Thanks for clearing up the confusion.


----------



## Sefi (Apr 11, 2010)

Wow so you can't install them off the disc without codes then?  My friend is going to be pissed when he finds out the disc I burned him is worthless.


----------



## dsrules (Apr 11, 2010)

if you can't install it from disc then why did they sell the disc in stores
or is this one different from retail?


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 11, 2010)

My apologies I misread the question (I would blame many negatives but that would still be shifting blame)- this release is perfect for those without a JTAG box as it works just like fallout.

For clarification there are three main ways:
Fallout 3 style- install the hard drive and carry on. This is the standard way.
This usually holds for the GOTY editions as well that have slightly smaller offerings than the many hours fallout has.

GTA lost and damned, ballad of gay tony style- entirely new games on a single disc. Less common but there are a few.

Resident Evil 5 and gears of war 2 style- codes in a box (one use only?)- rare but used on some notable games. Search through the nuke history for this one.
This is also how some of the preorder bonus stuff works and some games (also Gears of War 2) have stuff for those who order it to redeem via code ostensibly to combat second hand games (still not got why second hand games are a bad thing).


----------



## Maz7006 (Apr 11, 2010)

its ok FAST, blame it on me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ; my post was somewhat confusing. 

*runs download now*


----------

